# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Backstage WABBA Παγκόσμιο 14-15 Ιουνίου 2014 (Ναύπλιο)

## Polyneikos

Eδω θα ανεβάσω και μερικές backstage φωτογραφίες από το Παγκόσμιο με μέλη,φίλους και γνωστους  :01. Razz: 

Λίγο πρίν τα προκριματικά , στο δωμάτιο του Παγκόσμιου Πρωταθλητη Γιαννη Μάγκου




Μαγκος - Τριουλίδης



Κεφαλιανός - Μάγκος




Ο διοργανωτής Τάσος Κολιγκιώνης μας δείχνει ότι δεν έχει αμελήσει την προετοιμασία του, παρά το βάρος της διοργάνωσης που είχε αναλάβει  :01. Mr. Green: 






Στο περίπτερο του Αλέκου Σιατραβάνη (Ηealth 2day) , Γιάννης Μάγκος και Μιχάλης Κεφαλιανός.

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικές backstage φωτογραφίες ακόμα από το 2ημερο του Παγκοσμίου

Με τον μεγάλο Παναγιώτη Σιώτη




Φώτης Πλευρίτης - Γιάννης Μάγκος



Τριουλίδης - Μάγκος 



Γιάννης με τον Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανό και την γυναίκα του Ελένη



Ενα φαγητο μετά από ένα κουραστιο δεκάωρο τελικών ,προβλέπει πιτσες
(Μονο ο Μάγκος έφαγε ρύζι και φιλέτο κοτόπουλο, μου έκανε εντύπωση η εγκράτεια του, πραγματικός στρατιώτης ) :03. Clap:

----------


## ελμερ

Ωραιες φωτογραφιες Κωστα.... :03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Muscleboss

Όλα τα καλά παιδιά μαζεμένα  :01. Razz:

----------

